# Zink(wanne) für Fische gefährlich?



## California1 (21. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

habe mal ne kurze Frage : Ist Zink (Zinkwannen) für Fische eigentlich schädlich?

Lg


----------



## Christine (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mini in Zinkwanne*

Hmm - für die meisten Fische sind sie zu klein. Ausserdem werden sie sehr warm. Das müssten dann schon spezielle AQ-Fische sein, die das ab könnten 

In meiner Zinkwanne leben zumindest __ Schnecken schon recht lange.


----------



## RoseKerstin (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mini in Zinkwanne*

Toller Mini


----------



## California1 (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mini in Zinkwanne*

Hallo Christine,

danke für die schnelle Antwort 
Du hast Recht die meisten Zinkwanen sind zu klein.
Aber das würde Fischen nicht schaden, wenn es auch __ schnecken nicht schadet, würde ich mal so sagen??!

Lg


----------



## Christine (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mini in Zinkwanne*

Meine Hand würde ich dafür nicht aufs Feuer legen 
Es gibt nämlich auch noch Unterschiede zwischen den Wannen.
Ich würde es - schon wegen der o.g. Gründe -  nicht machen.


----------



## California1 (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Zink(wanne) für Fische gefährlich?*

Ich glaube auch, du hast Recht !

Lg


----------



## bayernhoschi (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Zink(wanne) für Fische gefährlich?*

Abgesehen davon das sie in den meisten Fällen zu kein sind-Wie Christine schon anmerkte-möchte ich meinen Senf als Metallbauer gerne dazugeben:
Solange die Zinkschicht nicht beschädigt ist, sollten keine Bedenken da sein, jedoch ist beim Blech aus dem diese Wannen gefertigt sind, eine Beschädigung nicht mit bloßem Auge zu sehen.
das liegt an der Stärke des Materials. Haarrisse sind da nicht selten!
Dadurch kommt das Wasser in Kontakt mit dem Untergrund des Zinks und das ist in den meisten Fällen Eisen.
Nun legen manche auch Eisenteile in ihren Teich, was ja nicht unbedingt schlecht ist.
es kommt aber auch auf die Legierung an, da wäre ich bei solch "billigen" Wannen doch seht vorsichtig.


----------



## Hagalaz (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Zink(wanne) für Fische gefährlich?*

Also ich habe vor Jahren in meiner kleinen Wanne __ Goldfisch gehalten *Asche auf mein Haupt* hat gut geklappt habe sogar den Winter überstanden! 
Trotzdem würde ich davon absehen das einzige was du machen kannst ist den Sommer über Gubby und andere klein Fisch drin halten. Wobei besonders bei Gubbys darauf zuachten ist die Wildform zu nehmen also die Kaltwasserfische, nicht die verweichlichten Züchtungen!


----------



## burki (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mini in Zinkwanne*



California1 schrieb:


> Hallo Christine,
> 
> danke für die schnelle Antwort
> Du hast Recht die meisten Zinkwanen sind zu klein.
> ...





Hagalaz schrieb:


> Also ich habe vor Jahren in meiner *kleinen Wanne  Goldfisch gehalten* *Asche auf mein Haupt* hat gut geklappt habe sogar den Winter überstanden!
> Trotzdem würde ich davon absehen das einzige was du machen kannst ist den Sommer über Gubby und andere klein Fisch drin halten. Wobei besonders bei Gubbys darauf zuachten ist die Wildform zu nehmen also die Kaltwasserfische, nicht die verweichlichten Züchtungen!



Hallo

das sind Einsichten , du vergleichst Fische mit Schnecken :beten
Wann kommt der Teichführerschein   sicher manchmal angebracht- wenns um Fische geht.
Mehr sage ich dazu nicht, auch in Bezug auf die Antwort in einem anderen Thread.


----------



## Nymphaion (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Zink(wanne) für Fische gefährlich?*

Von __ Schnecken auf Fische schließen funktioniert nicht. Dazu sind sie viel zu verschieden aufgebaut. Schnecken gehören zu den Mollusken, Fische zu den Wirbeltieren. Eine Kuh kann Gras fressen und lebt davon, wenn ich das versuche wird es mich unter Umständen sogar umbringen - und ich bin mit der Kuh zigfach näher verwandt als die Schnecken mit den Fischen!


----------



## Christine (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Zink(wanne) für Fische gefährlich?*


----------



## karsten. (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Zink(wanne) für Fische gefährlich?*

moin

größtes Problem für Fische in Zinkwannen dürften die Wassertemperaturen sein....
an heißen Sommertagen dürfte die "Schmerzgrenze" leicht erreicht sein.

damit einhergehend Sauerstoffmangel 

Metallurgisch sollte bei Kalkvorrat und PH >7 keine Lösungen von Zink auftreten .

Regenwasser aus Kupferrinnen und Bitumendächern sollte nicht verwendet werden .
eigentlich sollte auf "Abwesenheit" jeglichen Fremdmetall´s geachtet werden.

und 



Fische gehören da nicht rein 

mfG


----------



## burki (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Zink(wanne) für Fische gefährlich?*

lasst gut sein, hier weiss es wer besser.
Schade um die Fische.


----------

